# New Kennels



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

The "boys" in my recently completed kennel shed.


----------



## clareoutdoorsman (Sep 12, 2006)

Very Nice! Any pics of the inside?


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

clareoutdoorsman said:


> Very Nice! Any pics of the inside?











It's 8'x16'.
Dog boxes inside with hinged lids. 
I still need to run a circuit out to it for lighting, receptacles, and heat pads in the boxes.
I can store several bales of bedding straw as well as all my yard tools. I'll put a work bench in there that can double as a grooming/first-aid table.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Pretty slick. My dogs are inside, but would love to build something like that if I had the room. 

Basset hounds, right ??
From your profile name figure ya rabbit hunt em. 
How do they do on the rabbits?? Always wondered. I have beagles n love them (not so much the pup right now ) lol. Pain in the ass


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

snortwheeze said:


> Pretty slick. My dogs are inside, but would love to build something like that if I had the room.
> 
> Basset hounds, right ??
> From your profile name figure ya rabbit hunt em.
> How do they do on the rabbits?? Always wondered. I have beagles n love them (not so much the pup right now ) lol. Pain in the ass


Yes, Basset Hounds. Mine do well on rabbits. Great nose and line control. Their search is very thorough and metodical. They handle as easy as a bird dog and stay close until they strike scent.
Like all hounds thdy're a pain.
Here's my 4 year old male last winter.
 http://s1164.photobucket.com/user/...user]=142193227&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=3


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Can't watch it for some reason, just shows a blank page n says something at bottom. Would love to see them in action. Have to be some tough dogs to make it through the snow with there little legs


----------

